# HoME forum



## Inderjit S (Feb 14, 2004)

I think the 'HoME' forum is a tad bit confusing for some people. There have been a lot of posts as of late which deal with events that took place in the T.A. This should not be in the HoME forum this should be in the LoTR forum or HoF since it deals with things that are brought up in LoTR. Can such threads please be removed to their designated forums. People seem to think the 'History of Middle-Earth' forum is a forum in which to discuss intricate matters of Middle-Earth's history, not realising that it is a forum for the HoME books volume's 1-12 as well as Unfinished Tales. 'Unfinished Tales' should by all account be in the HoME forum, it being a pseudo-HoME book (a prelude of sorts, borrowing a lot from HoME essays) and should be removed from the 'Other works' fora, which deals with 'non-ME' books and tales or things like the Adventures of Tom Bombadil (though part of the red book, it should be 'separate' so to speak) and the Letters of Tolkien. 

There should be some kind of note under the HoME forum, something like;

_The place in which to discuss the 12 HoME volumes, from the Lost Tales to the Shibboleth of Fëanor-discuss all things HoME and U.T_ 

though word it how you will, that was just a 'example' not a good one maybe, but just a example to show you what kind of message I think would be nice, though my view is by no means definitive. As one of few regular posters in the HoME forum, I got a little annoyed by the cluttering up of the fora with irrelevant (to the fora) threads. Thank you.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 14, 2004)

Good idea about the forum description. About UT, it was finally moved in with the HoME a few months back so I can only guess Webmaster had some reason for returning it back to _Other Works_... though I can't imagine what that reason was!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 14, 2004)

Most of the topics in the HoME forum are directly related to one of these books. Some tie in with the books in one way or another, and a rare few are borderline - meaning it is difficult to decide which book forum they should go into. Truly enough, there are some that have been started in there that have no relevance to the HoME books at all - those are being moved around when a mod looks them over...some tend to slip even the eagle-eye of the book mods. 

As to 'Unfinished Tales' being part of the 'Other Works by J.R.R. Tolkien' forum description, it must be a mistake of some kind, since I personally moved all UT related threads to the HoME forum some months ago. I'll see that it gets fixed.

The Letters are also an ambiguous piece of work. Many pertain to Middle-Earth and are quite "HoME-ish" (or complementary to the HoME, if you will ), yet others deal with matters other than the professor's imaginary world. So where should that go? I personally prefer the HoME forum for the Letters.


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 15, 2004)

I think 'Letters' should belong in the 'other works' section, as although it does deal with Middle-Earth matters it also is partly a biographical work too. Though I wouldn't mind either way. What about things like the 'Pictures of Tolkien' and the 'Road Goes Ever On'? They 'deal' with Middle-Earth, heck even Roverandrom and Wooton Major do, but to a very small extent.


----------



## Grond (Feb 25, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> I think 'Letters' should belong in the 'other works' section, as although it does deal with Middle-Earth matters it also is partly a biographical work too. Though I wouldn't mind either way. What about things like the 'Pictures of Tolkien' and the 'Road Goes Ever On'? They 'deal' with Middle-Earth, heck even Roverandrom and Wooton Major do, but to a very small extent.


And where do we put HoME VI, VII, VIII, and IX??? They are early manuscripts/drafts of the very works you wish discussed elsewhere.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 28, 2004)

> And where do we put HoME VI, VII, VIII, and IX??? They are early manuscripts/drafts of the very works you wish discussed elsewhere.


My, my , my, look at what the cat has brought back. Grond.

This is a crazy idea but you could have a section to discuss the _evolution_ of _The Lord of the Rings_ that comprises such books. You could talk about the Glorfindel problem with a new light from HoME 6 in where JRRT states that how was he going to explain Glorfindel's ancestry of Gondolin.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 28, 2004)

Maedhros said:


> My, my , my, look at what the cat has brought back.


Speaking of which...

I think your suggestion is good, if somewhat tricky to execute. All that could of course be done in the HoME forum, but I think the problem is lack of interest.


----------

